# I Don't Understand How Celebrities Are Getting Their Homes Broken Into Left And Right



## lavaflow99 (Oct 2, 2018)

http://www.tmz.com/2018/10/02/lebron-james-viola-davis-targeted-by-celebrity-burglars/

Why does this keep happening?  Don't they have alarm systems, security fences, cameras, guards?  This is alarming.  I saw it happened to Rihanna twice recently.  Seems like a celebrity is hit on a weekly basis.  Don't make me feel secure with my alarm system. I know I'm a regular deregular person who doesn't have millions in her home and therefore not a target  but still.  Shouldn't my alarm system be enough?

*LEBRON JAMES, VIOLA DAVISTARGETED BY CELEBRITY BURGLARS... LAPD Says*
* 10/2/2018 3:18 PM PDT*
*LeBron James, Viola Davis Targeted By Celebrity Burglars, LAPD Says*
BREAKING NEWS






The LAPD says the suspects who have been raiding the homes of celebrities in L.A. had a list of a dozen more stars they were targeting including *LeBron James*, *Viola Davis* and *Matt Damon*. 

As we previously reported, cops had arrested one of the suspects *who had hit* the homes of *Rihanna*, *Christina Milian* and L.A. Rams star *Robert Woods* ... but now, officials say they've arrested 3 more people. 

Cops say they found all sorts of stolen property totaling more than $1 MILLION in value -- including $50,000 cash, watches, purses, a stolen vehicle and a firearm!!

During the investigation, officials found a list of other targets that included high-profile actors, athletes and Hollywood producers ... according to LAPD Capt. Lillian Carranza. 






Cops are asking the public to help strengthen their case against the suspects by identifying the stolen objects and giving information about the suspects and other possible crimes. 

_Story developing ... _


----------



## nysister (Oct 2, 2018)

There are a few more Black celebs on that list in relation to 'others', are they targeting them or do they concentrate in particular areas?


----------



## mensa (Oct 3, 2018)

Don't they have elaborate security systems?


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Oct 3, 2018)

It is because the thieves know where they are.

It has been known to happen to footballers in the UK. Everyone know when they are playing matches, so know that the property will be vacant.

It's the same with celebs. If they are seen at a red carpet event, then they will go thieve. They can cover themselves as support staff. Say that they are there to clean the pool, revamp the fireplace, fit in a fixture in the house. Whatever. You could have a security system befitting of Fort Knox., it won't matter. If a thief is determined enough, they will get in.


----------



## Kiowa (Oct 3, 2018)

Would not surprise me, if it's an inside job, led by LAPD...


----------



## Shula (Oct 4, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> Would not surprise me, if it's an inside job, led by LAPD...



My same thoughts. The cops in in Baltimore that had a whole organized ring of crime came to mind.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 4, 2018)

Honestly. a lot of celebrities don't lock their front door. They also throw parties that bring mad randoms around.


----------



## laurend (Oct 6, 2018)

The ring that is in LA has been tracking the stars on their social media accounts. They tell the thieves they are not home putting all their info on social media. They need to have house sitters when they are at a game or out of town.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Oct 6, 2018)

mensa said:


> Don't they have elaborate security systems?



Exactly.  That's what I am wondering. Any kind of alarm system should deter, prevent or at least lessen the blow from any robbery.  These folks are clearing out millions. That takes time I'm thinking. 



Kiowa said:


> Would not surprise me, if it's an inside job, led by LAPD...



This is the only reason that makes sense.  Has to be an inside job.  "Trusted" friends that have access and know where the goods are.  Combined with the police turning a blind ear to an breaking alert or taking their time arriving to the scene.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Oct 6, 2018)

Update:

*Burglars hit homes of Yasiel Puig and Rihanna but also set sights on LeBron James and Matt Damon, police say*
By RICHARD WINTON
OCT 02, 2018 | 5:40 PM 






The homes of Yasiel Puig, Rihanna and Robert Woods have all been burglarized recently, according to police. (John Minchillo / Associated Press; Angela Weiss / AFP/Getty Images; Associated Press)

For more than a year, Los Angeles police have been puzzled by a series of sophisticated burglaries targeting some of Tinseltown’s biggest celebrities and athletes.

As the list of victims grew to include L.A. Dodgers player Yasiel Puig, singer-actresses Rihanna and Christina Milian among others, the heists became the talk of Hollywood.

ADVERTISEMENT
On Tuesday, police announced the arrests of four members of a crew after a break-in at the San Fernando Valley home of L.A. Rams player Robert Woods during a game last week. The crew is believed to be responsible for earlier burglaries, including those targeting Puig and Rihanna, LAPD Capt. Lillian Carranza said during a news conference Tuesday.

And it appears the suspects had bigger plans, police said.


Inside the home of one of the burglary crew members was a list of a dozen future targets that included LeBron James, Viola Davis and Matt Damon, Carranza said. She said detectives suspect the crew may be responsible for many other celebrity burglaries beyond Puig, Milian and Rihanna.

Carranza said the burglars referred to their target selection as “flocking.”

“They flock like birds to areas where the rich and famous resided,” she said. “Once a potential target home was selected, a larger vehicle would be utilized to give the suspects the opportunity to change into more comfortable clothing and hoodies to avoid being recognized and cart away the stolen goods,” Carranza said.

Tyress Lavon Williams, 19; Damaji Corey Hall, 18; and Jshawne Lamon Daniels, 19, were apprehended after fleeing Woods’ house Friday evening on suspicion of burglary, Carranza said. Hall’s mother Ashle Jennifer Hall, 34, was arrested on suspicion of grand theft.


Williams has been charged by the district attorney with four burglaries that targeted a French singer on Aug. 24; Puig's residence on Sept. 18; a home owned by Rihanna on Sept. 25; and a residence owned by Woods on Thursday. Williams listed his job as a landscaper when he was booked, records show.

Carranza said the three men are gang members. Found inside one of their homes were $50,000 in cash plus a pile of Rolexes, purses and jewels.

During the news conference, Woods called the LAPD to say he saw his watches on display.

Carranza said a search of an SUV with the men inside led to property stolen from Woods’ home and a firearm.

Woods was playing against the Minnesota Vikings when police received a call about a break-in at his home on Mariano Street about 7:20 p.m. Thursday. Police found the rear sliding glass door smashed and the residence ransacked. A review of security surveillance video showed three hooded suspects with their faces covered going through the home.

After police determined that one of the men was a suspect in the Woods burglary and made an arrest about 11:30 p.m., a search of his vehicle yielded several items alleged to have been taken from the homes of Puig, Rihanna and Milian, according to a source who was not authorized to discuss the investigation.



Williams also matched an image captured by a security camera during a recent break-in at Puig’s home, the source said.

ADVERTISEMENT
Puig has been the victim of four burglaries, including two last month at his home in Encino. Like Woods’ break-in, the latest burglary unfolded during game time. A security system, however, alerted Puig’s entourage to the burglary, and police were called.

LAPD investigators suspect Williams deliberately targeted athletes during times when they would be away from their homes.

The burglars dressed nicely in shirts to surveil the celebrity homes, calling it flocking. They then changed into hoodies, banged on the door and when no one answered, they broke in and headed for the master suite to begin their search for valuables, Carranza said.

While Puig was helping secure another Dodgers victory on a Tuesday night last month, investigators suspect Williams broke into his home on Louise Avenue.

Surveillance footage revealed that the intruders had broken in through a door, according to sources.



Burglars first hit a home Puig owns in Sherman Oaks in March 2017 and made off with at least $170,000 worth of jewelry. He was one of several celebrities whose homes were seemingly targeted by burglary crews seeking high-end jewelry and items sometimes kept in safes.

About an hour after the Dodgers lost Game 7 of the 2017 World Series, officers responded to another burglar alarm at Puig’s Encino home. Officers found a smashed window and items missing. The LAPD’s commercial crimes division is investigating the break-in along with the jewelry theft.

A third burglary occurred at Puig’s residence a month ago, shortly after the end of a Dodgers game. Security cameras linked to a cellphone captured two people trying to break in. Puig, or a member of his entourage, was able to use a speaker on the home’s security system to yell at the men, who ran away.

On Sept.18, two suspects ransacked Puig’s residence and then found a safe in the second-floor master bedroom. On a video, one of the suspects can be seen kicking in the door. The pair then dragged the safe from the master bedroom, down the stairs and through the living room to the front door, according to police.

The suspects fled, leaving the safe in the entrance. About $10,000 in damage was caused to the residence. An inventory is being conducted to determine the remainder of the property loss.

The San Fernando Valley has experienced a spate of celebrity burglaries this year, including break-ins at the home of rapper Wiz Khalifa. A former home of singer Post Malone also was hit.

In 2017, burglars broke into the homes of a dozen other celebrities across the Valley and the Westside. Those break-ins included the Brentwood mansion of Alanis Morissette, where thieves made off with a safe containing $2 million in jewelry and other valuables. In another incident, nearly $500,000 in valuables was stolen from the home of NBA guard Nick Young.

5:40 p.m.: This article was update with new details.

5:05 p.m.: This article was updated with details about Williams’ charges.

4:10 p.m.: This article was updated with details about the break-in at Robert Woods' home.

11:30 a.m.: This article was updated with details about the break-in at Woods’ home.

_This article was originally published at 9:45 a.m._


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 6, 2018)

Its not like they are being robbed by a crack head or corner boy, who saw them bringing in a 50” tv and just decided to shoot their shot... They are being targeted by bands of professional thieves. They have people in the inside, people on the police force, they’re using technology, etc.


----------



## PatTodd (Oct 7, 2018)

This still doesn't make sense to me.  No one is ever home - not even a housekeeper or baby sitter?  They snatch the goods and get away while the security alarm is blaring?


----------



## Shula (Oct 7, 2018)

PatTodd said:


> This still doesn't make sense to me.  No one is ever home - not even a housekeeper or baby sitter?  They snatch the goods and get away while the security alarm is blaring?



I agree with @Theresamonet and @Kiowa. No telling who is involved in authority that could be looking the other way. Thieves are very sophisticated these days. They could have a man at the home monitoring system's place, a man on the police force, a man in the circle of these celebs, an employee of the celeb, etc. Give all these people a common goal and a common target and voila. Plus I'll go ahead and pull the race card, it's mostly black celebs with the exception of Matt Damon. There could be a connection in their circle AND the cops could be taking their time. Or they could be watching these homes and greasing the palms of the employees as to where stuff is to get in and out.


----------



## Shula (Oct 7, 2018)

[email protected]@ said:


> Honestly. a lot of celebrities don't lock their front door. They also throw parties that bring mad random around.



This is so insane to me especially if they have kids. You are now a target, please act accordingly. Nobody I don't know well could be in my house.


----------

